# Sound system in Bachmann 45 tonner



## ironrails bud (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello all...has anyone installed sound in the Bachmann 45 tonner? Are there instructions anywhere on how to do so?
I am considering the Dallee system for $109.00 which is not a bad price in my opinion.
I'm a little jittery about opening up any of my locomtives so need all the help and advice I can get.

thanks in advance.

Bud


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Sierra in one of mine, and another Sierra going in the second one. Phoenix has a couple that will work also. There's oceans of room, even with batteries, RC gear, etc... probably one of the easier engines to put sound in. Let me know if you need a hand. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## ironrails bud (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for response re sound in Bachmann 45 tonner.
Right now I'm deciding whether to do DIY or have someone else do it.
Does anyone have any suggestions re sound installers in the New England area ?
I live in Vermont.

thanks, Bud


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By ironrails bud on 02/14/2009 10:22 AM








Thanks for response re sound in Bachmann 45 tonner.
Right now I'm deciding whether to do DIY or have someone else do it.
Does anyone have any suggestions re sound installers in the New England area ?
I live in Vermont.

thanks, Bud





Don Sweet.
http://www.remotecontrolthrottles.com/

It's really not that tough!

cale


----------

